# how much?



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

hey knowledgeable people of wisdom...

i am trying to figure if the reloading idea is good for me, besides the fact of more accuracy. how many grains of powder is there in a pound of powder. i can't find this info anywhere. i am looking for my 204, and it shows that the max is 28.3 grains per shell. i probably won't work up to that high, but will be loading for accuracy, but if that is the most accurate i will use it. so, how many rounds will one pound load if that is what i am using per shell?

basically, how many grains are in a pound of powder?

please, an answer, oh wise ones..

thanks

coyote :sniper:


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

There are 7000 grains in a pound..


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

thank you... very much.

:sniper:


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

You're Welcome..very much.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks i was wondering that too

mark


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

437.5 to the ounce

remember that figure. it will pop up many many time if u are going to be a reloader. u need to be able to follow the recipe to the letter especially with high pressure rifle loads!

get a good book or 2 on reloading and read. the lee book is a pretty good one. its called "Modern Reloading"


----------

